
Ask HN: What are people using Steve Ballmer's USAFacts dataset for? - arikr
-
======
olivercreashe
I've seen people choking the rooster with it, and doing some cool machine
lesrning with it to see how much they can mine for bitcoin a la Martha Stewart
meets James Bond.

DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS!!!!

